# Look what I got for $15!



## Muffin lady (Mar 31, 2013)

Went to a craft and fabric sale at a local church and found all this great fabric! Hmmm....what project will I work on next?!!


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Wow, what a haul. I bet most of those remnants would have cost more than $15. My favourie is the blue one on the righ bottom corner.


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

With the ones with food-type products, strawberries, condiments, eggs, etc., looks like good apron material to me. Boy type - maybe shirts.


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

Wow! Some fun patterns!


----------



## meemommie (Apr 5, 2015)

Those would be great blocks for an " I Spy" quilt. I used the stamp and flag fabric for a quilt I made to commemorate 9/11. Have fun with your goodies.


----------



## Ricia (Sep 11, 2012)

You'll have fun with that- I can hear you arguing about where to start!


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

Feel kinda like you've died and gone to Heaven?


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

Yahoo! I want the Spiderman.

No, wait. Do I see fabric with spools of thread on it? Awesome!


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Wow what a buy. It is so much fun to find treasures like this. How about some project bags for knitting? Have fun deciding and sewing.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

You sure got a bargain!!!


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Great bargain! Have fun deciding what to make.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice fabric, lucky you.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

What a bargain you got. Are you going to make a quilt?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Will make a lovely quilt :thumbup:


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

You did well. It will be interesting to see what you make.


----------



## flowergrower (Mar 1, 2011)

Great selections. Have fun deciding on that next project.


----------



## EmmyPrewitt (Jun 11, 2012)

Good deal. Looking forward to see what you make of them!


----------



## Lady Kaira (Jan 11, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

You're so lucky


----------



## M2SMRTFORU (Oct 28, 2011)

Love the patriotic one. Bet it will be gorgeous when done.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh my what a haul you did good. Enjoy!!!


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Wow! I love all the colorful prints. I can think of so many things that could be made with them. Have fun!


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

Something for Memorial Day!


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Great buy!

Fiona. &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Well done.


----------



## ceciliavillabona (Oct 2, 2011)

$15 dollars, unbelievable. You have done very well, now to work, to work, you go. Have fun.


----------



## Muffin lady (Mar 31, 2013)

I actually went to this sale looking for fun prints for an "I spy" quilt for my grandsons. But I'm always on the lookout for pieces to make pillow cases for my little guys. I also make pillow cases for the Hospice House where I work as a nurse. The patients always love to see the different pattern. I've also started making pot holders, table runners and those microwave bowl holders for the fundraisers we have to benefit our Hospice program. I could spend hours in the fabric dept. of our local discount store, Marden's. They always get lots of beautiful fabric for very low prices. I must admit, I love being a fabric hoarder!!


----------



## FLStephanie (Feb 14, 2013)

Congrats. Great find


----------



## Medina (Mar 27, 2016)

I have fabric envy right now lol


----------



## jjcooter (Oct 26, 2013)

Fun, Fun!!


----------



## jordanmegg (Mar 7, 2016)

nice move  and pretty fabrics!! Have a nice time crafting


----------

